# Trouble with Custom Plastisol Transfers



## adm44 (Mar 22, 2018)

Good morning,
I'm hoping i can get some advice. Sorry for the long post but i wanted to put all the details out there. 

I ordered 6 "samples" I've only had 2 work. The instructions are 375-380, firm pressure, 7-8 seconds. Can be on 100% cotton, cotton poly blends.

I did 376, firm pressure, 12 seconds, cotton/poly blend -- the first 2 came out perfect. The rest will not stick. Same transfers, same heat press, same shirt type.

After the first failure i tried different options:
1st try – heated press to 378, heated the plates twice so they were hot.** Pressed the shirt 2x for 15 seconds each. Total of 30 seconds to remove moisture.
378 heat, pressure firm, 90/10 cotton poly blend, 15 seconds – did not stick* (I pressed the shirt more than once just to make sure)

2nd try –different transfer, different shirt.* press at 370 (thought maybe I had it too hot so I let it cool down), heated the plates twice so they were hot(again just to be sure). Pressed the shirt 2x for 15 seconds each. Total of 30 seconds to remove moisture.
370 heat, pressure firm, 90/10 cotton poly blend, 15 seconds – did not stick (again I pressed this shirt more than once too, just to make sure)

3rd try—different transfer, switched to 50/50 sweat jacket. Press set at 420 (thought maybe I didn’t have it hot enough). Pressed the plates alone so they were hot. Pressed the jacket 2x at 15 seconds (total 30 seconds to remove any moisture). 
420 heat, pressure firm, 50/50 blend, 15 seconds – did not stick. (again I pressed this shirt more than once too, just to make sure)

The transfers feel like you are removing tape if that makes sense. There is a little bit of “sticky” there – but none of the transfer is actually staying on the shirt). Any suggestions? I’m not too sure of what else I can do.*

Thanks!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Get a heat gun, test strips or a pyrometer to check the temp of the heat press.

If you tried over that temp range, and it didn't work, then it may be way way off. 

This happened to me more than once. Had to replace the control board in the heat press twice.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi adm44

Did you get these to work ? Did you contact the company you ordered the samples from ? Have a way to check the temp on your press? to remove the moisture should only take 4 to 6 seconds unless the garments are wet....so you should never have to press twice for that long.....

Just interested if you were able to resolve the issue you were having?

Danny


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with socceronly. Sounds like you might have a heat press problem. Have you contacted the transfer manufacturer for assistance?


----------



## jennitheflower (Apr 13, 2018)

That happened to me also last week (I am new also) 
I messed with the temp and time (I did 12 degrees hotter than the instructions and 2 seconds more) and it was amazing! They were half peeling off but when I found the exact formula, they worked completely!

Also be sure to prepress I think that helps!!


----------

